

Kosada announces public beta of quartz composer competitor Vuo - jsilence
http://kosada.com/News/VuoBeta

======
peteforde
I really want to get excited about this, but the lack of an open source-first
strategy is major cause for concern.

Why not take this to ShopLocket.com or Kickstarter and trust the community to
do the right thing? Something like this is a huge step in the right direction,
but closed source is going to cost momentum.

~~~
jsilence
Agreed.

Same for the late and uncertain schedule for Windows and Linux releases.

Hoping Kosada will adapt their strategy and roadmap.

